# USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

Updated with 2015 and 2016 FilmSchool.org member acceptance rates.


----------



## Sachin Dheeraj

Sachin Dheeraj posted a new review on the Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


----------



## Chris W

The Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Chris W

The Film School USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated GPA Requirement (or lack thereof)


----------



## Avec Love

Avec Love posted a new review on the film school  USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


----------



## OzymandiasVII

OzymandiasVII posted a new question on the film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA).


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) has been updated:

Updated tuition


----------



## ReynardTheFox

ReynardTheFox posted a new question on the film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA).


----------



## opqwhj

opqwhj posted a new question on the film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA).


----------



## Tammy

Tammy posted a new question on the film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA).


----------



## ArielleNotTheMermaid

ArielleEngle posted a new question on the film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA).


----------



## Anonymous

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


----------



## soybean

soybean posted a new review on the film school  USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


----------



## Anonymous

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA)


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## wpellehn

wpellehn posted a new question on the film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA).


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC Cinematic Arts - Film and Television Production (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

